
Dynamic Docker links with an ambassador powered by etcd - gilbibius
http://coreos.com/blog/docker-dynamic-ambassador-powered-by-etcd/
======
amatix
Has anyone measured the impact of routing traffic through an ambassador-style
docker container (client A -> ambassador B -> server C), compared with just
using etcd/confd to tell A to talk to C, and update A whenever the location of
C changes?

Obviously there are good admin benefits - using an ambassador can provide load
balancing when there are multiple backends and the client/protocol doesn't
natively handle it (eg. memcached does, but DB libraries generally don't), and
means that the client doesn't need a reload/refresh when the location of C
changes.

